# ¿Cómo construir un adaptador de puerto SATA a USB?



## legionxd (Jul 15, 2016)

Hola a todos , me surge esa duda

Quisiera saber si existe algún manual o diagrama del circuito para  construir un adaptador de puerto sata a usb...

Para los expertos en electrónica tal vez sepan sobre el tema

Saludos


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 15, 2016)

legionxd dijo:


> Hola a todos , me surge esa duda
> 
> Quisiera saber si existe algún manual o diagrama del circuito para  construir un adaptador de puerto sata a usb...
> 
> ...



Hola...Para adaptar una cosa a otra hay que conocer perfectamente las dos y su funcionamiento para ver/hacer todo lo necesario si es posible un adaptador.
Deberías buscar todo lo referente al protocolo/conexion del SATA y lo mismo al BUS USB y después ver que soluciones posibles encuentras.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 15, 2016)

se me ocurre que es mas rapido, economico y facil comprar uno de estos, por aqui en mexico equivaldria a unos 6 dolares

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-555022973-adaptador-convertidor-de-ide-sata-a-usb-incluye-accesorios-_JM_


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 15, 2016)

solaris8 dijo:


> se me ocurre que es mas rapido, economico y facil comprar uno de estos, por aqui en mexico equivaldria a unos 6 dolares
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-555022973-adaptador-convertidor-de-ide-sata-a-usb-incluye-accesorios-_JM_



Les comento (o en todo caso, antes en otro hilo lo habia dicho), ya que por experiencia lo sé. Ese cable es sumamente útil tanto para discos rigidos (puedes rescatar antiguos discos y usarlos discos externos en caso de hacer backup para un formateo), o para pasar data del disco de una máquina a otra sin tener que sacar la tapa del gabinete, e incluso una grabadora portatil con las grabadoras para torres. Pero la fuente que trae el pack es una verdadera porquería



Lo mejor si es que tienen alguna que funcione, es darle energía al disco o grabadora con una fuente puenteada de pc

Otra que se por experiencia en el empleo de discos para hacer backups, a veces si se emplea un alargador de cable usb, hace que el disco sea reconocido y no reconocido de a ratos (como que parece que se desconecta ), y experimentando, pues conectado el cable directamente a la entrada usb eso no me pasa

Disculpen si me fui un tanto por las ramas


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 15, 2016)

http://www.hardwarebook.info/Universal_Serial_Bus_(USB)

http://www.hardwarebook.info/Serial_ATA


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 15, 2016)

Si se quiere hacer con un micro, yo creo que debe de ser algo complejo primero entender como funciona el bus SATA, y luego agarrar un micro, cargar un bufer bit por bit / byte por byte y enviarlo... o sea, esto seria tan solo 1/4 del laburo  faltaria hacer despues el laburo pesado por que con solo usar los controladores HID que viene por defecto en los compiladores no seria todo 


me preocupa esa eeprom  ahi supuestamente estarian alguno valores de seteo de fabrica... me preguntos cuales estaran ahi

 perdi el link del conversor rs232-sata  para el caso, estariamos en el mismo problema, lleva dos eeprom que sin esosdatos, dudo que funque... no sera mas facil a tan solo un par de click, tenerlo en casa comprado?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2016)

Hacer eso"de verdad" necesitaría meses de trabajo en plural, una placa tamaño folio, costaría diez veces más en material, un millón de veces más en horas de trabajo y funcionaria entres cien y mil veces peor que uno comprado.
Es la definición de trabajo absurdo.


----------



## legionxd (Jul 18, 2016)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Si se quiere hacer con un micro, yo creo que debe de ser algo complejo primero entender como funciona el bus SATA, y luego agarrar un micro, cargar un bufer bit por bit / byte por byte y enviarlo... o sea, esto seria tan solo 1/4 del laburo  faltaria hacer despues el laburo pesado por que con solo usar los controladores HID que viene por defecto en los compiladores no seria todo
> 
> http://www.next.gr/uploads/22/Image_usb-rs232-converter.png
> me preocupa esa eeprom  ahi supuestamente estarian alguno valores de seteo de fabrica... me preguntos cuales estaran ahi
> ...



Interesante , diagrama , gracias y gracias a todos 

También encontré esto :

http://static.qobuz.com/info/IMG/pdf/GL830.pdf

http://www.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/pdf/207044/GENESYS/GL830.html

Saludos


----------

